# hot to get into shows to participate



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Um, you really shouldn't be taking a horse that young into a show yet. Wait until they're about 4. Their mind isn't mature enough to handle a show atmosphere. 

Have you broken your horse yet and what type of showing are you planning to do?


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

IF he is broke, at least to halter and lead, then you could enter him in a halter class or showmanship at halter. that wouldn't be a problem with his age.

then again, if he is broke and de-sensitized to all kinds of things, you could even enter him in fun shows/playdays. those are little shows that are huge competition things. we are having one in a couple of weeks where i live and it is just for fun and the experience of getting our horses around other horses and noises, etc.

there are plenty of 2 yr olds out there competing in all kinds of events!!!!! the older the better though, as it gives them a little more time to mature and get settled. 

just check around your area, feed stores, tack shops, etc. there should be flyers put up there, that are announcing fun shows/playdays.


----------



## proeventer (Feb 25, 2007)

i live in uk so i dont no if the classes in the US are different but if hes 2 you know you can go in youngstock we call it inhand if you call it halter i dunno. obviously coloured classes aswell i would look in your newspaper or on the internet to find out where abouts in your area shows are held and what classes will be on


----------

